# Problème de RAM sur Powerbook G4 1 GHZ



## maduck (28 Avril 2007)

Bonjour, je possède un Powerbook G4 1Ghz 15" (Alu) avec 256mo de ram. Ne pouvant installer photoshop avec si peu de RAM, j'ai décidé de commander une barrette de 1 Go. Hier, je l'ai enfin reçue. Je l'installe et redémarre l'ordinateur mais problème, l'écran reste noir (on entend quand même la musique au démarrage mais c'est tout). J'ai essayé toutes les combinaisons possibles mais rien n'y fait. Quand je remets la barrette d'origine, tout refonctionne correctement. Je ne comprends pas d'où vient le problème. Je tiens à préciser que je le slot lower est défectueux (du apparemment à une panne sur certaines séries de Powerbook), mais l'upper fonctionne correctement. 
Ma barrette d'origine est une Samsung et pour être plus précis, il est noté dans information système : Taille : 256 MO; Type : DDR SDRAM; Vitesse : PC2700U-25330.
Sur celle achetée, il est noté : 1GB PC2700/333Mhz DDR SO-DIMM et c'est une 
Samsung également.

Je ne sais pas si vous pouvez m'aider, j'ai déjà écrit au revendeur et j'attends une réponse. Merci d'avance.


----------



## yan73 (28 Avril 2007)

Salut

J'voudrais pas te dire de bêtises, mais j'ai un Pwbook G4 1ghz et je crois que le maxi est 2*512 et non 1*1g  donc peut être que le problème vient de là.

En ésperant pour toi avoir tort et en attendant des avis plus éclairé....

@+


----------



## maduck (28 Avril 2007)

Bonsoir, déjà, je te remercie de te pencher sur mon problème. Ensuite, je sais pas si tu as regardé le manuel d'utilisation, moi je trouve que ce n'est pas clair. En tout les cas, il est noté dans le mien qu'il peut accueillir jusqu'à 2 Go de RAM, ce qui, je suppose, veut dire que l'on peut mettre 1GO dans chaque slot non ? Il est noté aussi qu'il accepte les barrettes de 256, 512 et 1024mo donc voilà...


----------



## macinside (28 Avril 2007)

maduck a dit:


> Bonsoir, déjà, je te remercie de te pencher sur mon problème. Ensuite, je sais pas si tu as regardé le manuel d'utilisation, moi je trouve que ce n'est pas clair. En tout les cas, il est noté dans le mien qu'il peut accueillir jusqu'à 2 Go de RAM, ce qui, je suppose, veut dire que l'on peut mettre 1GO dans chaque slot non ? Il est noté aussi qu'il accepte les barrettes de 256, 512 et 1024mo donc voilà...



par expérience sur les PowerBook G4 15" alu 1 et 1,25 Ghz j'évite de mettre des rams de 1 Go (même si Apple indique que c'est prévu pour ...) le contrôleur des Ram est assez capricieux, je me suis arraché plus d'une fois les cheveux la dessus, je conseille au maximum 2 X 512 Mo


----------



## yan73 (28 Avril 2007)

macinside a dit:


> par expérience sur les PowerBook G4 15" alu 1 et 1,25 Ghz j'évite de mettre des rams de 1 Go (même si Apple indique que c'est prévu pour ...) le contrôleur des Ram est assez capricieux, je me suis arraché plus d'une fois les cheveux la dessus, je conseille au maximum 2 X 512 Mo



ça confirme un peu mes craintes Maduck...

Bon courage


@+


----------



## badvallu (28 Avril 2007)

J'ai un powerbook G4 1,33 avec 2 barrettes de 1Go chacune de marque Kingston. Et aucun soucis depuis l'installation il y a plus d'un an.
C'est peut être ta barrette qui n'est pas bonne, les no name ne sont pas conseillées avec les macs. En général les mac aiment pas les no name mais les Kingston et les Dan-Elec ça roule apparemment.


----------



## yan73 (28 Avril 2007)

'Soir

Ce que dit badvallu est vrai, mais Maduck a un pwbk 1ghz et non 1,33 ghz, et je crois qu'entre ces 2 versions, la possibilité de ram a évolué à ton avantage badvallu


@+


----------



## macinside (28 Avril 2007)

yan73 a dit:


> 'Soir
> 
> Ce que dit badvallu est vrai, mais Maduck a un pwbk 1ghz et non 1,33 ghz, et je crois qu'entre ces 2 versions, la possibilité de ram a évolué à ton avantage badvallu
> 
> ...



et les 1/1,25 GHz et les 1,33/1,5 Ghz n'ont pas le même contrôleur mémoire


----------



## badvallu (30 Avril 2007)

Pourtant selon Mactracker c'est même la même ram, de la PC2700 DDR333 200-pin SO-Dimm. Bon le bus peut être différent mais Apple certifie ce powerbook 2x1Go et vu le prix de la bécanne je ne trouve pas normal de ne pas pouvoir la monter à 2 Go.
Et dans tous les macs que j'ai eu la ram était capricieuse, ou le mac plutot....


----------



## maduck (3 Mai 2007)

Désolé de ne répondre que maintenant. En tout cas,  merci pour toutes vos réponses. J'avais justement pris une barrette de 1 GB parce que le slot lower est défectueux comme je l'ai dit plus haut, donc je ne peux pas mettre 2x512. De plus, ma barrette n'est pas de la noname mais la marque Samsung, mais peut-être est-ce une marque déconseillée dans ce domaine ? En tout cas, celle de 256 qui marche sur l'ordi est aussi une samsung et marche très bien...
J'ai refait des tests depuis et des fois (bizarrement) avec la barrette de 1 GB, le mac se lance puis arrivé sur le bureau, je peux utiliser la souris 2sec, puis tout se fige. C'est la preuve que la barrette n'est pas défectueuse, non ?
Que me conseillez vous de faire ? De revendre la barrette et d'en acheter une autre de 512 ? Si oui, connaissez-vous un site où je peux en trouver une et où il est sûr qu'elle marche ?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## macflye (21 Mai 2007)

Je dois faire rendre plus de jus à ma machine et j'ai aussi 1ghz... Je me suis renseigné et on ne m'a aucunement mentionné les obstacles dont il est question ici. Je vous laisserai savoir comment cela ce sera passé... Je dois poser deux 1gb... On m'a seulement spécifié que pour la RAM, il y a la Kingston KTAxxxx. ATTENTION, pas de Kingston KVRxxxxx. Peut-être cette info sera utile?


----------

